# You Tubes Panacea81's makeup line, By lauren Luke



## wonderdust (Apr 17, 2009)

Panacea81 has done really well for herself and is introducing her new line of make up later this month. The concept looks interesting with primer, eyeshadows, blush, lipsticks and eyeliner in the one palette.

I like the look of the green palette (I'm a sucker for green) and the smoky one so far. Anyone else gonna be taking a look? I'm still trying to save all my money for style warriors and colour craft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 so i'll have to see. 

About Lauren Luke


----------



## Moofy (Apr 17, 2009)

I think she is incredibly sweet! I watched her video swatching some of her new products this morning and I think they look really nice. I really liked the look of her smokey palette, so I may get that one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I too think that she has done really well for herself and has really blossomed over time. It's so nice to see!


----------



## MissResha (Apr 17, 2009)

i just went to her website. i am SO glad it's not anymore of that Lady Burd stuff. I'd like to see a few reviews on them because the packaging is cute and i like where she's going with it. i'm very happy for her too! 


and GOD please dont hit me anyone, but i cant help but notice she looks different from her previous videos? did she get cosmetic surgery or something? i cant put my finger on it, but she definitely looks great...


----------



## Little Addict (Apr 17, 2009)

idk about cosmetic surgery but didn't she get veneers?


----------



## MissResha (Apr 17, 2009)

AHHH! its her teeth!! wow...i knew it was something different but i couldnt put my finger on it. a very subtle change. she looks great!


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Apr 17, 2009)

She had her teeth done (which she did a video about) and she has lost some weight (as far as I can tell).  I am happy to see that this has happened for her.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 17, 2009)

wow, I'm very happy for her. She's the first MUA related person whose videos I watched on you tube, it's so great to see that she's doing this great.

I will definitely check her products out.


----------



## ritchieramone (Apr 17, 2009)

I've never seen any of her youtube videos, but I watched an interesting programme about her on (UK) BBC3 a few weeks back. It was part of 'Natalie Cassidy's Real Britain' and it followed Lauren as she travelled to New York to see some prototype products and meet with various people who would be responsible for pushing the brand.

I don't know if the documentary just didn't focus on it, but she didn't seem to have all that much involvement with the development of the products. It seemed more that she okayed things once they had already been manufactured. 

Whatever the case, she seemed very likeable and sweet and I'd be interested to try the make-up. She's done fantastically well for herself and her family.


----------



## anita22 (Apr 17, 2009)

She really seems like such a sweet and genuine person. I hope she does well. 

I like the look of the kits, especially that they have a primer and an eyeliner! I'm such a sucker for palettes.


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 17, 2009)

oooh, i might have to get some of those. I really like the larger mirrors on them.


----------



## alka1 (Apr 17, 2009)

did you guys see little Panacea in the About Me section!?

so adorable!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_AHHH! its her teeth!! wow...i knew it was something different but i couldnt put my finger on it. a very subtle change. she looks great!_

 

Yes!!! This was a great improvement...Teeth are important when you are in front of the camera...she looks a lot better...and I know it's probably just me...But I think her looks are nice...I just do not find them stellar...But those palettes look wonderful


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of her tuts, only because I'm not wowed by her makeup skills, but I am proud of her!
She seems so sweet and down-to-earth and it's nice that she's gained some fame and expanded into something she's really passionate about.

Her teeth do look amazing. I want veneers now, too! :/


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 17, 2009)

Quote:

  But I think her looks are nice...I just do not find them stellar...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 18, 2009)

i'm happy for her. you can tell she's a very hard-working person. i'm glad everything paid off in the end.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 18, 2009)

Good for her.  I love how following a passion/interest can change someone's life.


----------



## Kenna23 (Apr 18, 2009)

i think i may get the green palette i love greens and blues but the blues do not stand out to me. like the greens do! i am so excited for her.


----------



## michthr (Apr 18, 2009)

i want to get a couple of the palettes but am low on funds lol, so hopefully they will still be around in mid may when i have replenished my bank account


----------



## panda0410 (Apr 18, 2009)

I remember buying from her when she was on ebay and she was just as sweet then!! I am really pleased this has worked out for Lauren, I'll have to go and have a peek since I havent seen it yet


----------



## nunu (Apr 18, 2009)

I love Lauren, she's a really sweet and genuine person. I remember buying make up from her on ebay and then watching her youtube videos in August 2007..She has done really well for her self and she deserves it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am so happy for her.

I love the idea of the palettes and also having the swatches on the box itself. Can't wait for it to launch. 

Edit to add, she always wanted to get her teeth done especially after having a lot of haters pointing out how "ugly, fat etc" she is. But i think she's still beautiful.


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 18, 2009)

Its great that she still appreciates all the people that helped get her where she is right now.
But yes she has worked very hard for it all and its been great watching some achieve so much.

Nice to see some of us here will be supporting her through her make up line


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Apr 18, 2009)

im really happy for her as well and i hope she finds even more success because i think she's a very deserving person.

she is one of the first people i started watching on YT. do i think she is the most artistically talented makeup guru on YT? no. but when people say things like 'whats so great about panacea81?' etc. it just seems so sour grapes to me.  i say good for her.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_wow, I'm very happy for her. She's the first MUA related person whose videos I watched on you tube, it's so great to see that she's doing this great.

I will definitely check her products out._

 
She was the first makeup person I ever found on youtube as well.  She seems like such a sweet and down to earth person.  I am glad to see how well things have turned out for her.

Does anyone know how much those palettes will be?

I wonder if there are any other Youtubers that are going to start makeup lines.  I would love to see a line by MakeupbyTiffanyD (TDoll).  She is so talented!


----------



## Brie (Apr 19, 2009)

It would be fantastic for traveling!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_She was the first makeup person I ever found on youtube as well. She seems like such a sweet and down to earth person. I am glad to see how well things have turned out for her.

Does anyone know how much those palettes will be?

I wonder if there are any other Youtubers that are going to start makeup lines. I would love to see a line by MakeupbyTiffanyD (TDoll). She is so talented!_

 

heck yeah Tiffany is Super Crazy Talented!!!


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 19, 2009)

Make-up by Tiffany Doll ! ^ that'd be super cute.
Does she still post here?
I remember I used to see her posts a lot and I feel like I don't see them as much now!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 19, 2009)

She hasn't posted much at all as of late she has her own You tube channel 

YouTube - MakeupByTiffanyD's Channel


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 19, 2009)

^ Hehe, I know. I have been subbed to her for many months.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 19, 2009)

^^ Ok.....I thought you were asking where she was...I haven't seen her post here but very rarely on threads...no fotd's


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ Ok.....I thought you were asking where she was...I haven't seen her post here but very rarely on threads...no fotd's_

 

I was just hoping she would still stay an active member of specktra, even though she has youtube makeup fame, haha.

I just checked her profile, she hasn't posted for a month or so. Come back TiffanyD.

Back on topic, I think Lauren's makeup line is pretty cute, and I think shes very genuine - I like that in a person.

She sincerely appreciates all that has come to her - and for that, I wish her the best. I'd love to see some swatches on this stuff, I'd love to buy a palette or two.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 19, 2009)

I wish that Tiffany would continue to post here as well.  I noticed that all of her old FOTDs and such have the pictures deleted.  They were such a good source of inspiration.

Sorry about changing the subject!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 19, 2009)

A Tiffanyd/ Tdoll line would be awesome.

But...you know which Youtuber I think could create an amazing makeup line?
Petrilude

You can tell he really takes the art of makeup seriously but knows how to have fun with it. He's so talented and knowledgable that his line could be a big hit.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 19, 2009)

^^I have never heard of Petrilude but I will check out his channel.  Thanks Kensie!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 19, 2009)

lauren was the second make up person i followed on youtube (leesha aka xsparkage was my first and still my fave!) i like lauren's looks that she does and also because she seems like a really sweet person. plus i love her pug dogs! super cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope that her makeup is good quality... when i have read reviews i will most likely buy the purple or green palette. i'm guessing it will all sell out very quickly though!!


----------



## LP_x (Apr 19, 2009)

Lauren was the first make up person I saw on YT too. I love watchng her videos, but don't think she is the best - her looks can get a little bit same-y. She has done amazingly well for herself from a little camcorder in her bedroom! Don't get me wrong, I am so pleased for her, there are just other gurus I go to first. Her palettes look cute, but I'm not sure I'll be purchasing any. They'll sell out real quick though.

I'd love love LOVE it if Tiffany released a collection. She's like my fave YT-er EVER. Ooh and Petrilude's collection would be AWESOME <3


----------



## jenizzle (Apr 20, 2009)

Does anyone see the resemblence between these and the Ted Baker sets in Boots?

Her main appeal to me was that you don't need every Mac shadow to recreate her looks - she uses the stuff I have access to / can afford!


----------



## nunu (Apr 20, 2009)

I think MakeUpGeek(aka Marlena) is great as well!! She used to post here as well. I love her youtube videos she's really talented.

Back to topic: I can't wait to try out some of these products!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 26, 2009)

The only thing I wonder about from Lauren's palettes are her "fluidline" as she referred them too. The gel liner pan in the palette. They're not in a pot or anything that would prevent it from drying.


----------



## wonderdust (Apr 27, 2009)

Well the palettes are on sale now. I still really like the concept, but I'm actually put off from buying any because looks she does with the palettes, don't look very inspiring to me IMO. I'm in two minds.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 27, 2009)

Ahh I love Lauren! She deserves everything that she has got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!

I don't mean this in a horrible way... but I think the palettes look cheap/tacky. Might just be me, but when I first saw them that was my instant thought.


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 28, 2009)

^^ Somewhat, right?
To me they remind me of Sonia Kashuk line or being sold in Target somehow.


----------



## graceee07 (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_^^ Somewhat, right?
To me they remind me of Sonia Kashuk line or being sold in Target somehow._

 
  I don't think they look THAT tacky, but they do my remind me of Pop Beauty or some of the lower end Sephora-type brands. I'd love to try them, but only after I read reviews... I was hoping they would be around $20.00, because I'd be willing to try ...but $32.50 for a completely unknown brand is a bit steep, IMO.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I wish that Tiffany would continue to post here as well.  I noticed that all of her old FOTDs and such have the pictures deleted.  They were such a good source of inspiration.

Sorry about changing the subject! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Hmm i wonder why... i love looking at other people's FOTD for inspiration.


----------



## gabi03 (May 1, 2009)

these look really promising...maybe. But im loving the outside design, i'm a sucker for floral designs


----------



## gabi03 (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wonderdust* 

 
_Well the palettes are on sale now. I still really like the concept, but *I'm actually put off from buying any because looks she does with the palettes, don't look very inspiring to me IMO*. I'm in two minds._

 
agreed


----------



## Wicked Lovely (May 1, 2009)

I respect the fact that Lauren has created this makeup line of hers.At least its professional and legit.What really bothers me is a certain youtuber whom i wont name.She must have some sort of Barbie at home makeup making kit lol And shes making shadows,lipsticks,blushers etc.Under her own makeup name and has the audacity to charge even higher then drugstore prices.And shes basically just a mom at home with no experience or expertise in making or developing makeup.This might sound mean,i don't mean it to be but its the truth.Shes just a novice at applying makeup on HERSELF.Shes not a professional makeup artist.And yet she marketing online her own makeup line? That she mixes up in her home lol Shes basically using being known on youtube into scamming people into buying makeup that's less quality then $1.00 makeup brands such as wet&wild for ten times the price lol.At least wet&wild are a real company that makes real makeup in a factory with some sort of knowledge of the process.I dont know it just really annoys me.Sorry rant over lol


----------



## Wicked Lovely (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CellyCell* 

 
_The only thing I wonder about from Lauren's palettes are her "fluidline" as she referred them too. The gel liner pan in the palette. They're not in a pot or anything that would prevent it from drying._

 


I have a Smashbox pallete with 8 liners in pans with obviously nothing to cover them and none have dried out at all.I assume Laurn Lukes FLUIDLINES are the same type.Not like Mac fluidlines.There not gel liners.Just eyeliners.Its like for example if you took a creamy eyeliner pencil took all the insides out and smooshed them into a pan.It wouldnt dry out.So basically her fluidlines are the samething as that. Hope thats helpful


----------



## Leven (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wicked Lovely* 

 
_I respect the fact that Lauren has created this makeup line of hers.At least its professional and legit.What really bothers me is a certain youtuber whom i wont name.She must have some sort of Barbie at home makeup making kit lol And shes making shadows,lipsticks,blushers etc.Under her own makeup name and has the audacity to charge even higher then drugstore prices.And shes basically just a mom at home with no experience or expertise in making or developing makeup.This might sound mean,i don't mean it to be but its the truth.Shes just a novice at applying makeup on HERSELF.Shes not a professional makeup artist.And yet she marketing online her own makeup line? That she mixes up in her home lol Shes basically using being known on youtube into scamming people into buying makeup that's less quality then $1.00 makeup brands such as wet&wild for ten times the price lol.At least wet&wild are a real company that makes real makeup in a factory with some sort of knowledge of the process.I dont know it just really annoys me.Sorry rant over lol_

 
i wanna know who!!!

Sorry, im a little nosey bastard lol

I have no idea who youre talking about. The only other youtuber i know of who has a makeup line is Danapotter16 and im pretty sure she is not a mom. She has her own little mineral makeup line, its like supposed to be vegan and  sh*t.

I personally dont buy into natural makeup being better for you after seeing a video by GossMakeupAtrist where he talks about it. but i wish her the best of luck.

I agree with you that its great that Laurens line is legit and professional. But IMO i wouldnt have done it if i were her.

*end rant*


----------



## Wicked Lovely (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leven* 

 
_i wanna know who!!!

Sorry, im a little nosey bastard lol

I have no idea who youre talking about. The only other youtuber i know of who has a makeup line is Danapotter16 and im pretty sure she is not a mom. She has her own little mineral makeup line, its like supposed to be vegan and sh*t.

I personally dont buy into natural makeup being better for you after seeing a video by GossMakeupAtrist where he talks about it. but i wish her the best of luck.

I agree with you that its great that Laurens line is legit and professional. But IMO i wouldnt have done it if i were her.

*end rant*_

 





I wasnt going to say the name because if there's anyone on here that is a fan of her youtube channel i didnt want it to blow up into any sort of argument or anything silly like that.But to be honest i do think her makeup line is a million percent phony.So ive not really got anything to hide.Plus this forum is here to give opinions and to let each other in on things associated with makeup & beauty.Good & Bad.So if anyones interested in whom im speaking of its "stillGLAMORUS" and the makeup line is called "stillGLAMORUS cosmetics".Which she sells through her myspace page & promotes thru youtube.She was just another guru doing looks and giving makeup advice,doing hauls and reviews.She then seen she was getting some attention & decided to use the opportunity to make money.Im not sure where she actually gets this makeup from.She claims she makes it.I dont know if she buys it cheap no name cosmetics in bulk and slaps a label on it gives it a name or what.I worked in a cosmetics factory when i was a young teenager so i know it happens.One second shes talking about how being a mommy she has no money and is buying discount.Actually she was doing videos of her DRIVING & RECORDING which really annoys me when youtuber gurus do that.But she was recording herself driving talking about how she was coming from interviews at cosmetics counters trying to get a job.She never got them if your interested.But then literally the next second she has a full cosmetics range of her own? Her makeup looks like any normal makeup product.So i dont think shes at home mixing up a pot of lipstick lol And shes definitely not legit working with professionals creating a cosmetics range either.I wouldnt have issues if she was attempting to sell at $1.00 or $2.00 per item.But seriously lmao she just a regular person not known in the cosmetics industry selling blush for $25.00? lol wow! And people are actually buying it! And im not joking seriously this girl OVERNIGHT came up with a entire range of makeup AND brushes! She was just a guru never spoke of her own range never mentioned anything of the sort then next day bam full range.She just did a video one day saying im selling makeup full product line.Saying it was great quality but no real info of where it came from or how it was made.Besides her saying "i make it".Never said the process.Which if you were legit you would be excited in sharing i know i would be telling the world and building up the excited of my products release to my followers on youtube.Id never purchase it in my life lmao.


Heres a little rundown of her prices * Shocking the audacity of these prices lol Of by the way she also releases themed collections lol Like Mac! haha

Pressed pigments $8.00 each
Loose Pigments $7.50
E/S Primer $7.50
Mineral Pigment $6.50
E/S Trios $12.00
Gel Liner $9.00
Eye Sparkle $4.00
Mascara $9.00
Sheer Lipgloss $8.00
Lipstick $7.00
Lip Plump "Vo-Lip-Tuous" $14.00
High Shine Gloss $8.00

Brushes
Crease $5.00
Foundation $12.00
Eyeliner $4.00
Blending Fluff $5.00
Deluxe crease $5.00
Kabuki $11.00
Angled Blush$7.00
Deluxe Shadow $4.00
Brow Groomer $3.99
Fan Brush $11.00
Chisel Crease $6.00
Angles Eye brow $4.00

FACE
Blush $10.00 to $25.00




By the way im not hating on this girl.I think shes a stunning girl,and has some skills but i dont respect what shes doing.Its an insult to her followers who work hard for there money & an insult to people in the industry that work hard and pay there dues to get to a level where they can create there own makeup ranges.Just my oppinion.


----------



## user79 (May 2, 2009)

Wicked Lovely: Please stay on topic this has nothing to do with Lauren Luke's line so I'm not sure why it was brought up in a thread discussing Lauren Luke's new line. That other makeup site you mention just looks like another Ladyburd or private cosmetic line btw.


----------



## star25 (May 2, 2009)

Lauren seems like such a good person, so I'm happy that good things are happening for her.

As far as the make-up line... the palettes look OK, nothing really stood out to me as "gotta have it", so I don't think I'll be buying any.  
But I really hope this is a successful endeavor for her!


----------



## Wicked Lovely (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Wicked Lovely: Please stay on topic this has nothing to do with Lauren Luke's line so I'm not sure why it was brought up in a thread discussing Lauren Luke's new line. That other makeup site you mention just looks like another Ladyburd or private cosmetic line btw._

 


Hello MissChievous ..I had only brought it up because others were commenting on other talented gurus they think could have great makeup lines.Such as MakeupByTiffanyD,MakeupGeek,Petrilude even yourself whos videos i personally i think are amazing.You obviously have a great talent.Thats why i commented on how i respect Laurens makeup line.But think certain others are no more then a joke,a money making scam,delivering cheap product for ridiculous cost with no real knowledge or expertise.I only went further in another post on the thread because i got two private messages asking who i was referring to and one in the thread asking the same.So i found no reason not to share my opinion.And to tell in post who i  was speaking off since it was asked.And ill leave that at that.

But i just want to ask that while i respect you i cant understand why i would be stifled.I didn't personally offend or insult anyone on the forum did i? I didnt break any rule im aware of.If I'm not mistaken isn't that the point of the forum? To give advice and opinions on all things beauty & makeup related including youtube makeup gurus?With all do respect to you and everyone else on this forum that i liked very much.For me im started to feel like a little kid in school class all the time being reprimanded.If i post a question relating to another questions thats already been asked im reprimanded and told to do searches before i post new threads.And now if i comment about a subject relating to the topic im told to keep on topic that it has nothing to do with the thread.Its starting to feel like there should be a list of of correct things i am allowed to say and where im allowed to say them and when.


----------



## user79 (May 2, 2009)

No one is being "stifled", it is just more helpful if a thread that is started to discuss Lauren Luke's makeup line stay somewhat on topic in this forum. I saw the thread was veering off course so for the sake of people being able to find the information they need on making potential purchase decision of this new makeup line, it would be better to find relevant information in said thread. You can make a new thread discussing other brands if you wish or make a thread in Chatter, but this thread was started by the OP to discuss Lauren Luke's new line, it would be good if we could stick somewhat on topic for the sake of coherence.


----------



## MadMunky (May 2, 2009)

I like the look of Lauren's products - some really nice colours in there (especially the greens, and a lovely pewter colour in one of the other pallettes).  I hope she decides to sell individual colours at some point *fingers crossed* 

She's done well


----------



## Jinni (May 2, 2009)

I ordered the Smoky Eyes palette. I figured it would be good for travelling, and I wanted to support her because she seems like such a nice person.


----------



## dominichulinda (May 2, 2009)

I heart Lauren as well!! So, happy for her <33!!

I must try her Loose Pigments and Gel liners!


----------



## CellyCell (May 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wicked Lovely* 

 
_I have a Smashbox pallete with 8 liners in pans with obviously nothing to cover them and none have dried out at all.I assume Laurn Lukes FLUIDLINES are the same type.Not like Mac fluidlines.There not gel liners.Just eyeliners.Its like for example if you took a creamy eyeliner pencil took all the insides out and smooshed them into a pan.It wouldnt dry out.So basically her fluidlines are the samething as that. Hope thats helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ahh, true. Never thought of those types of liner palettes. I know which one you're referring too. Thanks!


----------



## Kenna23 (May 3, 2009)

i love the colors she uses but  as i watching her videos her technique for putting on the shadows is not that great. i feel like her blending techniques were that of a beginner who just started to were makeup. i think here eye shadows are great for vibrate color but here technique in presenting them was not that great.


----------



## ms. kendra (May 3, 2009)

I like Lauren and will definetly support her. I hope she does well.


----------



## coachkitten (May 3, 2009)

I keep going back & forth on ordering the smoky & violet palette.  I think that I will wait to hear more reviews but both palletes look gorgeous!


----------



## SuomeaSorceress (May 8, 2009)

My 'My Smokey Classics' palette arrived this morning, not had a chance to use it but I took some quick swatches, the 'Antique Pewter' and 'Twilight' eye shadows are really, really gorgeous and very pigmented.
The two lip colours - 'Plumberry' and 'Cranberry Stain' are also beautiful, and seem quite pigmented, but I don't have much experience with lip colours so others might think they aren't.
The eye liner is indeed just like a soft eye liner pencil that's been put into a pan, it'll be interesting for me to try using a liner in this way.
The blush colour is a bit...meh, but it might build well on the face.
I'm not too sure about the primers, I do love my UDPP, but I shall give them a go anyway.
The palette itself is lovely, very pretty with the embossed design on it.
These are just my initial reactions, but hope someone might find them helpful.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 6, 2009)

I see that Lauren will be releasing a book in October, mainly tutorials etc. According to the publishers, it will be "aimed at 13-25 year-olds". It doesn't appeal to me but I thought others might be interested.


----------



## jennatles (Jul 11, 2009)

I am rooting for her. She has great connection to her youtube videos. I really enjoy the snoring pugs .


----------



## astronaut (Jul 22, 2009)

It's being sold at Sephora!!!
By Lauren Luke at Sephora

Ahhh so excited for her!


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_It's being sold at Sephora!!!
By Lauren Luke at Sephora

Ahhh so excited for her!_

 
oh wow, that's crazy ( crazy in a goodway ppl )


----------



## thelove4tequila (Jul 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_It's being sold at Sephora!!!
By Lauren Luke at Sephora

Ahhh so excited for her!_

 





I can't believe it! That is a huge accomplishment. Good for her.


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 24, 2009)

I think that is so awesome that her stuff is at Sephora!  She seems like such a sweet person.  I wish that I lived in New York to be there when her line launches there.


----------



## Sass (Jul 25, 2009)

I cannot recall correctly, but isn't Illamasqua coming to NYC on July 31st too???  Eeeeeek!  I was going to go check out the Illamasqua products in person and buy.    I'm not going to go check because I'm lazy, but if someone can tell me if I'm wrong then please do.  Thanks!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2009)

i saw her video the other day saying it was going to be sold in sephora - great news for her! it's amazing how much she has accomplished!


----------



## MissResha (Aug 6, 2009)

*WOW, Lauren Luke's cosmetic line at Sephora*

By Lauren Luke at Sephora

thats' pretty sweet


----------



## n_c (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WOW, Lauren Luke's cosmetic line at Sephora*

Wow that's pretty amazing...congrats to Lauren!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WOW, Lauren Luke's cosmetic line at Sephora*

That is so nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She deserves it, congrats to all her success!


----------



## MissResha (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WOW, Lauren Luke's cosmetic line at Sephora*

dude and now illamasqua is available to us? OH LORDY LORD!!! good thing i just paid my rent, otherwise it woulda got blown LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WOW, Lauren Luke's cosmetic line at Sephora*

Yeah I read this on another thread a couple weeks ago...Good for Lauren!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WOW, Lauren Luke's cosmetic line at Sephora*

Wow - that is amazing! Kudos to her.


----------



## lovelydisarray (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WOW, Lauren Luke's cosmetic line at Sephora*

that's awesome! it's too cool that she's been able to accomplish all of this!


----------



## Stephy171 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WOW, Lauren Luke's cosmetic line at Sephora*

thats awesome congrats to her!!! no i get to swatch somethings before buying!


----------



## Vixxan (Sep 5, 2009)

*Lauren Luke in Time Magazine*

I just opened my new Time Magazine on page 39 there is an article about Lauren Luke.  The article describes her as one of the most popular makeup artists on earth.  

I'm so happy for her and wish her all the success in the world.  You go girl!!!

I typed this and I can't find my glasses so it may be a little off.

*Article*:

How did a 27-year-old single mother from a gritty corner of northern England become one of the most popular makeup artists on earth?  To understand, just press Play, for part of the delightfully unvarnished charm that has propelled Lauren Luke into becoming a YouTube sensation with more than 50 million hits is the voice Luke says she hates.

“It’s a bit off-putting, and I don’t edit me videos because I don’t like to watch me self,” says Luke. Yet those Geordie vowels (and the use of me instead of my and us in place of me) just add more stardust to a screen presence so authentic, you to bottle it-or package it into makeup palettes labeled “By Lauren Luke,” available at bylaurenluke.com and Sephora. 

No one is more surprised by her success than the insecure girl who was bullied at school and got pregnant at 15.  “They called us fat.  They called us everything, really,” says Luke.  “But I’d put on me makeup, and it makes you feel better, doesn’t it? It’s a waste of a day not to have a beautiful makeup look on.”

Luke began buying and selling makeup online three years ago.  She also uploaded videos of herself applying makeup, using her own face as a canvas. “People liked it and thought I was a real makeup artist,” says Luke.

Duncan Bird, a London based talent manager, saw the videos-with Luke’s dog snoring in the background-and singed her immediately.  “What struck me was Lauren’s unique approach to helping people to be their best,” says Bird.  Luke’s makeup line is also selling in Britain, Australia, china and India.  “I’m over-the moon dead proud,” she says.  –By Marion Hume, Time Magazine.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Lauren Luke in Time Magazine*

Congrats Lauren....She is living her one in a million chance up!! Good for her!! So exciting for her!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Lauren Luke in Time Magazine*

i'm so pleased for her! she really is a lovely lady who deserves everything she gets!


----------



## starbucksmocha (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Lauren Luke in Time Magazine*

^^ITA! Lauren rocks! Her tutorials got me into makeup in the first place. I'm so happy for her success


----------



## nunu (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Lauren Luke in Time Magazine*

I love Lauren, she is so humble and down to earth. I wish her all the best.
She was one of the first guru's who i have subscribed to on youtube.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Lauren Luke in Time Magazine*

I was gonna write "She's living the American dream", then I remebered she's from Europe or w/e.
I know I'm not the only person who isn't too impressed with her makeup skills, but you've got to admire someone who can start from filming tutorials in their bedroom to making a name for themselves in the beauty and makeup industry.

You go Lauren Luke Coco!


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Lauren Luke in Time Magazine*

lol, i still remember the first time i saw her.
my friends and i were looking up smokey eye looks on youtube and came across her tutorial. 
we were like, "who is this crazy british girl who keeps poking herself in the eye with her eyeshadow brush?!" lol

but she was hilarious and personable and we loved her and now we all subscribe to her. to see how far she's come is amazing. i'm super happy for her... and i don't even know her!


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Lauren Luke in Time Magazine*

Congratulations to Lauren!!!! I stil remember buying from her off ebay years ago. She has worked hard and looks like making the most of it, I'm really happy for her!!!


----------



## Girl about town (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Lauren Luke in Time Magazine*

aw she was a lovely ebay seller used to give me freebie msf samples with my order, really nice and down to earth!!!


----------



## EliciaBG (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Lauren Luke in Time Magazine*






 ohhhh lauren!!! <333

What an inspiration she is and all of you and your comments!

As a member of the By Lauren Luke team, I just wanted to let you know that Lauren’s makeup, ByLaurenLuke, is now available in 135 Sephora stores nationwide! 

Check to see if your local mall is on the list: http://www.bylaurenluke.com/download/LL_stores.pdf 

Thanks so much, 

ByLaurenLuke Team!
Make up By Lauren Luke


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Lauren Luke in Time Magazine*

If there is ever a person that deserves their success its Lauren. Like most of the people here she was one of the 1st YT gurus I subscribed to. She is honest and endearing. Its great to see great things happen to great people.


----------



## MK09 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Lauren Luke in Time Magazine*

Wow thats really cool! I think i would just die if i was in time magazine lol So jealous!


----------



## ElleK7 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Lauren Luke in Time Magazine*

Good for her! Shes actually the first youtube guru to get me into makeup. 

Anybody have her products? they any good?


----------



## InspiredBlue (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Lauren Luke in Time Magazine*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ElleK7* 

 
_Good for her! Shes actually the first youtube guru to get me into makeup. 

Anybody have her products? they any good?_

 
They have their own thread: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f167/y...n-luke-136913/
I'm sure you can find some reviews in there.


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Lauren Luke in Time Magazine*

It's such an inspiring story.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm so happy for her.


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 7, 2009)

So proud of Lauren. She is such an inspiration.

xoxo


----------

